# Photoshop CS3 disk error



## cematthews (Apr 28, 2009)

First time posting with an error that no one seems to know what to do with.

I'm using OSX 10.5.6 and Photoshop CS3

I'm constantly getting a collection of certain errors that I think are related. (I'm betting on this being a server problem, but I'm not sure.) 

"Could not save as "filename" because of a disk error."
"Could not save "filename" because an unexpected end-of-file was encountered."
"Could not save "filename" because write access was not granted."
Could not save "filename" because the file is locked."

Every time I receive one of these error messages, the file remains open but where it was in the folder, vanishes and I have to re-save it like a completely new file.

This is frustrating and time consuming but none of our tech guys here have an answer other than 'it's your computer', which is silly since I never had these problems until they switched us to a new server.

Thanks for any and all help!
Christine


----------



## Siobhter (Jun 4, 2009)

I have two users with the same error, did you find a solution?
Josh


----------



## StamfordMac (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm having the same issue! I believe it's related to saving on a SMB share but I'm not sure.

Did you find a fix???


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

i remember seeing errors like that with files (windows) on the server. it wasn't a permission violation, but after the server was rebooted the files became unlocked and the problem stopped. do you know if the server can be restarted without causing any problems for the network or other users?


----------



## StamfordMac (Jun 30, 2009)

Not had a chance to reboot the file server yet but I'll give it ago.


----------



## bluebird01 (Jul 19, 2009)

Try reloading all adobe cs3 programs on your computer 

:wave:


----------



## n8adg (Jul 20, 2009)

Can anyone verify that these suggestions fixed their issue? Thanks!


----------



## cematthews (Apr 28, 2009)

My network/tech guy does a lot without really telling us whats going on. The issue doesn't seem to be occurring any more, so it may have been a server reboot or something else that he's done.

If it happens again, I'll try reinstalling the software. Though I suspect it's a server issue as I've never seen that error before they upgraded to the new network. Go figure.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## tdzl (Aug 14, 2009)

Having the same issue. Wondering if there are any more developments or insights on a fix...

Never had this problem before I upgraded computers a few days ago. Before I was on a Mac G5 PPC (running OS X 10.4.11), just switched to a Mac Pro Intel Xeon 8-core (running OS X 10.5.8). Thinking this has something to do with the problem. 

*Additional info:*
• Using Adobe CS3
• Server is running OS X Server 10.4.11
• Connecting via afp

Thank you.


----------



## hockeyshaun (Nov 1, 2007)

I too believe to be experiencing somewhat of the same issue, I have a user in our Creative department that is using PS CS3 10.0.1, after working on files in Photoshop and attempting to do a Save As... on the file and saving it in the same location as it was opened she receives the EOF error. The Second attempt at saving the file returns an error about write permissions on the share being saved to. The third attempt to save the file saves the file without issue, it's every single file she works on in PS that does this.

It's driving me mad trying to figure this one out, here are a few things I have changed to try and alleviate this issue:

1. Gave this user explicit full control over the share in both the Security area as well as the NTFS shares permissions.
2. Uninstalled PS CS3 making sure to remove all the left behind files that the Mac won't get rid of when "uninstalling" applications.
3. Reinstalled PS CS3 making sure to fully update the software after the install.

User is using a 2 x 2.66GHZ Dual-Core Intel Xeon Mac, with 4GB of RAM running OS X 10.5.8. Connecting to the share via SMB as it is housed on a windows server.

Any assistance that can be provided with this issue would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. The Mac admin I took over for at my location had some crazy ACL's in place on the machine, I believe that I have been able to remove them as the Disk Utility is no longer screaming about them when doing a perm repair.

I've been fighting with this issue for months, I'm almost at the end of my rope with this issue and very close to wiping the machine and starting from scratch, I would like to leave that as a last resort so any help that can be provided would be awesome!


----------



## eksteindesign (Oct 21, 2009)

I am having the same issues with Photoshop CS3, on MAC OS X 10.5.7. Just switched over to this operating system.

I get the following errors in addition to Photoshop sometimes crashing for no reason:

"Could not save as "filename" because of a disk error."
"Could not save "filename" because an unexpected end-of-file was encountered."
Could not save "filename" because the file is locked."

All when I'm trying to save. I have to re-save it like a completely new file or else it is gone forever.


----------



## dcarr1963 (Oct 24, 2012)

cematthews said:


> My network/tech guy does a lot without really telling us whats going on. The issue doesn't seem to be occurring any more, so it may have been a server reboot or something else that he's done.
> 
> If it happens again, I'll try reinstalling the software. Though I suspect it's a server issue as I've never seen that error before they upgraded to the new network. Go figure.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions!


to cematthews:
My name is Dave, (It support for a small business here in Adelaide SA)
in the post, you mentioned your network/teck guy may have fixed the issue.
I was wondering if it were possible to find out what he did, or can I contact him somehow?
Best regards:
Dave.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Dave, welcome to TSF

This thread is from April 2009 and the original poster, cematthews, has not returned since, so is unlikely to reply.

If you need any help with your problem, please start a new thread with all your details in the Design forum.


----------

